# gatto e topo



## Tebe (16 Febbraio 2012)

Mattia -Tu sei strana ultimamente. Hai un altro?
-Si. Altri 5
Mattia -Non fare la furba. Lo so che hai un altro
-D'accordo. E da quando ce l'avrei?
-Da un pò...sei mesi. Sette
-Quindi non solo una simpatia generica. Una vera relazione extra. Vediamo. Sai anche chi è?
-No. Ma ti becco
-Accomodati. E cancella la cronologia di internet


----------

